# Clownfish could be declared an endangered species



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Here we go again. http://reefbuilders.com/2014/09/08/clownfish-declared-endangered-species/


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Its only the percula species which is being looked at. Not all clownfish. They probably wont be sucessful with this.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

For a fish so easily bred in captivity why not have the importing restricted. You could release a few every year to refresh the breeding stock and never have to worry about them again.


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

Personally i think that if a Fish can be bread captivity on a regular basis by company's and people then wild collection should not be needed and as such be banned. With so many captive born clowns there is absolutely no need to harvest them from the wild.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Keeping a captive bred clown could be illegal in the U.S??? Did I read that right?!! So..... Are people suppose to dump there tanks in the ocean now? 

I'm all for conservation and preservation, however, captive bred species too??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyriker (Nov 10, 2013)

The last thing you should do is dump alien species into the ocean. They probably will not live in the wild after being in captivity their whole life. If it goes endangered which it hasn't then you will not be able to trade, sell, or cross state borders with it. Currently it is in threatened status which means that it's basically on a watch list. You will still be able to keep your pet though even if it goes endangered. Australia went through something similar a while ago with some of their species. They were placed on the endangered list for some years and when the populations were back up they were removed from the list and trade continued.

John


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

johnnyriker said:


> The last thing you should do is dump alien species into the ocean. They probably will not live in the wild after being in captivity their whole life. If it goes endangered which it hasn't then you will not be able to trade, sell, or cross state borders with it. Currently it is in threatened status which means that it's basically on a watch list. You will still be able to keep your pet though even if it goes endangered. Australia went through something similar a while ago with some of their species. They were placed on the endangered list for some years and when the populations were back up they were removed from the list and trade continued.
> 
> John


Lol.

I wasn't serious about dumping my tank in the ocean. That's a long drive to dump a clownfish off in the wild.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I have no problem with restricting wild caught but why touch the captive bread? These are my favourite clowns and I only buy captive bread (assuming I'm not being tricked). I guess I should buy the ones I want to get sooner than later. What is ORA going to do if this actually happens?

http://mastcanada.org/
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

